# Pregnant - HELP!!!!!



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi, have just had confirmed that i'm 8 weeks preg and was wondering if anyone could help in relation to IBS - did it get better for anyone during preg or (god forbid) did it get worse? I seem to suffer from more nausea - no shock there and tiredness but i also tend to get IBS-D in the evening after i have eaten (no matter what) - not as bad as before but it definitly isn't 'normal' stools. Doctor has advise to see an OB/GYN for preg due to my diet changes i have done in realtion to IBS also due to age (28) and the fact it is my first one. Any advise would be welcome. ... Also how did the birth/hormomes effect IBS?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations you will be a Mommy and for the next 18 years never be lonely.Anyhow I did not have IBS during my 3 pregnancies. Occasionally I had some D, but that was better than C in pregnancy. Ate too much pizza and asparagus.Char


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Congratulations Southern. I had some really bad nausea with my pregnancies, my third and also my last was the worst. I was c a lot which was not unusual for me anyway. I also had weird cravings which sometimes wreaked havoc with my ibs. Hormones may effect your symptoms somewhat, try to relax and enjoy your first pregnancy. I think relaxation is key and try to avoid any foods that you suspect are triggers. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

